# How to remove password in winrar



## rajat22 (Sep 17, 2005)

Please let me know.
I have a lot password protected winrar archive and want to remove the passwords permanantly. How to do


----------



## rajas700 (Sep 17, 2005)

It is not possible to remove winrar password because u must need the password(give at first time).But u can use some to tools:

www.freedownloadscenter.com/Utilities/ Password_Management_Utilities/RAR_Password_Recovery.html - 26k - 


THEY ARE SHAREWARE.


----------



## rajat22 (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanx for the reply but, I know the passwords but want to remove for ever


----------



## rajas700 (Sep 17, 2005)

To remove a password, enter an empty string instead of a password or close WinRAR and start it again.


----------

